# Liverpool (& Surrounding Areas)



## jamesbsmith (Jan 28, 2014)

Are there any brewers from Liverpool on here?!

Id love it if there was a wine circle here!

Ive started a Facebook page for it too!

/www.facebook.com/HomeBrewBottleSwap


----------

